# 18 years old, new to squatting.



## Extortion (May 11, 2009)

Names Jeff, parents kicked me out and me and my buddy are squatting around our local area. We're planning on going on a road trip from tacoma washington to olympia and then through oregon and to cali and just living!

I would love some tips and suggestions on what to bring, keeping in mind its getting warm.

thanks alot.


----------



## Extortion (May 11, 2009)

Thank you, i've read pretty much all of that but i really just want a basic idea of what to bring for the summer, since me and the partner are newbies.

Just what everyones idea of the best gear to bring.

thank you so very much.


----------



## mkirby (May 12, 2009)

I'd stay the hell out of tacoma. Whole town smells like bleach.


----------



## Extortion (May 12, 2009)

lol i hate being in tacoma!

i just want to go everywhere.


----------



## Ravie (May 12, 2009)

squatting? or living in your car?


----------



## Extortion (May 12, 2009)

squatting, and frieght hopping of course. i should have said frieght hopping instead of road trip lol.

But no car, niether of us own a car.


----------



## Ravie (May 13, 2009)

oh okay. youde be surprised about how often people call sleeping in their car squatting haha


----------

